# 8k Stone or 5k stone for polishing?



## Knifolini (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello

I got naniwa professional 400, 1000, 3000 set for knives and i got the speciality 8000 and 12000 stones, as it dosent exist any profssional in 8000 and 12000.I use the last two on my razor. Im wondering whats best for my shirogami 1 and 2 knives(and soon honyaki) Should i stop at 3000 with the professional, or should i use my non professional 8000 naniwa stone? or should i buy the naniwa professional 5000 stone for polishing? 
Note: I value maximal sharpness over how long the edge will last, i dont mind sharpening very often, but the edge should last more than 7 cuts.

Thanks very much for beatiful and value information i keep getting from this forum!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

I suggest that you wait until you have sharpened your knives and see if a 3000 edge is to your liking before rushing off to buy another stone. If you find you need more refinement, try the 8000 you already have, or strop the 3000 edge and see if you like that.


----------



## Knifolini (Sep 15, 2017)

They are sitll in the mail so i cant test it out. Therfore im wondering if people use 8k grit as finisher, and can i jump from 3k to 8k? so the the 5k would be totaly unescary?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 15, 2017)

I routinely go from a 1k to a 6k, so I would imagine that a 3k to 8k would be doable.


----------



## Knifolini (Sep 15, 2017)

But do i need a naniwa professional 5000 in my collection? I mean, i imagine i want some knives with 5k edge and not 8k for normal duties and such. Mostly what ill be dealing with is shirogami and aogami.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 15, 2017)

Take Rick's sage advice... wait till you get your new knives and sharpen them on your current stones before buying any new ones. You might be happy with what you have.


----------



## nevrknow (Sep 15, 2017)

Already wanting new stones. To late guys. he has fallen into the rabbit hole.


----------



## K813zra (Sep 15, 2017)

3-8k is fine and you do not need a 5k. Wanting it is another story.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 15, 2017)

I quite like 1k then 8k edge on carbon and some semistainless and PM knives.


----------



## daveb (Sep 15, 2017)

All this is well and good but Naniwa???? Mate, you gotta start over:groucho:


----------



## Knifolini (Sep 15, 2017)

Ah ok, then im going to wait. But would i need 2k stone also, when im sharpening and fixing random blades for people, like lot of random western stainless and such, or wont they hold an edge with 2k?


----------



## Eric (Sep 15, 2017)

Just go to 3000. That's all you need. 8 k is overkill IMO if you are actually using the knives. If you insist, just use what you have.


----------



## Knifolini (Sep 16, 2017)

daveb said:


> All this is well and good but Naniwa???? Mate, you gotta start over:groucho:



Why? which other stones would you suggest?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 16, 2017)

Unless I missed it, you haven't stated what blade shapes you are sharpening. Makes a big difference. I take yanagiba higher than gyuto for example.


----------



## zetieum (Sep 16, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I suggest that you wait until you have sharpened your knives and see if a 3000 edge is to your liking before rushing off to buy another stone. If you find you need more refinement, try the 8000 you already have, or strop the 3000 edge and see if you like that.



This is the best advice you will ever get. 
If you really want to spend some money PM me


----------



## Benuser (Sep 16, 2017)

Excellent advice. The 3k Pro leaves a very fine edge, cf. JIS 4k.
I would avoid the 5k: very different from the others, a bit soft, offering almost no tactile response, very expensive.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2017)

The 3k Chosera (Pro) is a great stone to stop on for a gyuto. It's refined yet toothy.


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> It's refined yet toothy.



Reminds me of a girl I used to go with...............


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 19, 2017)

daveb said:


> Reminds me of a girl I used to go with...............


Hahahaha


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 19, 2017)

Stop kidding yourself. Just get every grit you can find across 3 different companies. This way you can never go wrong.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 4, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Stop kidding yourself. Just get every grit you can find across 3 different companies. This way you can never go wrong.



Great advice. lol


----------



## Dr_Jones (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree with the conservatives here. From a decent 3000 grit treatment, all the edge needs is a good stropping with compound.


----------

